# snowden



## wvfisherman (Nov 26, 2018)

The ol man and me hit snowden yesterday evening we caught 6 catfish 8 bass and 12 crappie all trolling flicker shad 5's and shad raps best color was primetime although firetiger was a close 2nd. Biggest catfish was 18 inches biggest bass was 15 and the biggest crappie was 13 and we threw them all back but boy we had fun.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

What depth were the Crappie? Hoping to hit there late this week.


----------



## wvfisherman (Nov 26, 2018)

Anywhere from 8 to 15 foot usually get our biggest ones over by the swim area good luck buddy


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks, haven’t had an opportunity yet. Hopefully Tuesday afternoon or evening.


----------



## wvfisherman (Nov 26, 2018)

No problem buddy and hope ya catch a mess man


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Made it out yesterday, got a cat and nice bass but just couldn’t locate any Crappie.


----------

